# From Liszt, to Wagner



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

So I was reading Liszt's biography and at one point it talks about the wonderful friendship between him and Wagner. Ok. So far so good.

Then it says that in a letter from 1852, Liszt ends with:

"A single chord brings us closer that any other sentence:







".

Sooo, what's this all about from a musical point of view?

PS: that's from Finale, the red notes are just the 2nd voice.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Nobody knows?  ...effin 25 characters


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you say where the piece of music is from? Is it by Liszt or Wagner, even?


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

This is what Liszt wrote to Wagner in the letter. It's not something out of a particular piece of music. "It brings them together". Why?


----------

